# Défragmenter windows 10 sous Bootcamp



## SolMJ (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire une défragmentation de ma partition Windows 10 sous Bootcamp.

Est-ce sans risques ?


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Sans risque, et sans grand intérêt si tu as un SSD (tu n'as pas précisé)


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2020)

Moi j'aurais dit qu'une défragmentation est par essence risquée, puisqu'il s'agit de déplacer des blocs d'écriture. Il suffit qu'il y ait une coupure de moment là !
D'où la nécessité de faire une sauvegarde préalable de ses données.


----------



## SolMJ (20 Février 2020)

Effectivement j'ai oublié de préciser.

J'ai un iMac "FusionDrive", mais du coup le disque utilisé par Bootcamp semble être un 5400 RPM (référence : HTS541010A9E632).

À votre avis est-il utile de faire une défragmentation après 6 mois d'utilisation assez intensive (et pas mal d'installations et de désinstallations de gros programmes) ?

Et si oui, combien de temps faut-il prévoir pour l'opération environ (ma partition Bootcamp fait environ 500 Go) ?

Merci ^_^


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Pas de contre-indication à ma connaissance, mais je n'ai qu'un SSD


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2020)

Sous MacOS, au lieu de défragmenter, il y aux "truc" qui marche bien : c'est cloner dans un sens (pour toi : de ton FD vers un disque externe), puis rétro cloner (donc de ton disque externe vers le FD).

Mais à l'usage, j'ai quand même un doute sur l'intérêt de la défragmentation : je crois que MacOS gère plutôt bien les écritures des fichiers.


----------

